# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  إن الله لا يهدي القوم ... (الكافرين، الظالمين، الفاسقين) - إعداد الدكتور أمل العلمي

## العلمي أمل

إن الله لا يهدي القوم ... 

عدة آيات من القرآن الكريم تخبر أن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين؛ ولا يهدي القوم الكافرين؛ ولا يهدي القوم الفاسقين؛ وفي آيات أخرى إن الله لا يهدي كيد الخائنين، ولا يهدي من يُضل، ولا يهدي من هو كاذب كفار... وفيما يلي عرض لتلك الآيات مجموعة ومرتبة ومصنفة حسب صفة القوم الذين لا يهديهم الله تبارك وتعالى، (اللهم لا تجعلنا منهم). واعتمد الشرح على تفسير (تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان – للإمام العلامة عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي رحمه الله).
*
·        إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين...* وردت العبارة "إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين" في أربع آيات من القرآن الكريم: في سورة المائدة آية 51، وسورة الأنعام آية 144، وسورة القصص آية 50، وسورة الأحقاف آية 10. 
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ  المائدة: ٥١
  يرشد تعالى عباده المؤمنين حين بيَّن لهم أحوال اليهود والنصارى وصفاتهم غير الحسنة، أن لا يتخذوهم أولياء. فإن بَعْضهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ يتناصرون فيما بينهم ويكونون يدا على من سواهم، فأنتم لا تتخذوهم أولياء، فإنهم الأعداء على الحقيقة ولا يبالون بضركم، بل لا يدخرون من مجهودهم شيئا على إضلالكم، فلا يتولاهم إلا من هو مثلهم، ولهذا قال: { وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ ْ} لأن التولي التام يوجب الانتقال إلى دينهم. والتولي القليل يدعو إلى الكثير، ثم يتدرج شيئا فشيئا، حتى يكون العبد منهم.{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ ْ} أي: الذين وصْفُهم الظلم، وإليه يَرجعون، وعليه يعولون. فلو جئتهم بكل آية ما تبعوك، ولا انقادوا لك. 
  وَمِنَ الْإِبِلِ اثْنَيْنِ وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ اثْنَيْنِ قُلْ آلذَّكَرَيْنِ حَرَّمَ أَمِ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ أَمَّا اشْتَمَلَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَرْحَامُ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ أَمْ كُنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ وَصَّاكُمُ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا لِيُضِلَّ النَّاسَ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ الأنعام: ١٤٤
  أي: { و } خلق وأنشأ { من الْأَنْعَامِ حَمُولَةً وَفَرْشًا } أي: بعضها تحملون عليه وتركبونه، وبعضها لا تصلح للحمل والركوب عليها لصغرها كالفصلان ونحوها، وهي الفرش، فهي من جهة الحمل والركوب، تنقسم إلى هذين القسمين. وأما من جهة الأكل وأنواع الانتفاع، فإنها كلها تؤكل وينتفع بها. ولهذا قال: { كُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ } أي: طرقه وأعماله التي من جملتها أن تحرموا بعض ما رزقكم الله. { إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ } فلا يأمركم إلا بما فيه مضرتكم وشقاؤكم الأبدي. وهذه الأنعام التي امتن الله بها على عباده، وجعلها كلها حلالا طيبا، فصلها بأنها: { ثَمَانِيَةَ أَزْوَاجٍ مِنَ الضَّأْنِ اثْنَيْنِ } ذكر وأنثى { وَمِنَ الْمَعْزِ اثْنَيْنِ } كذلك، فهذه أربعة، كلها داخلة فيما أحل الله، لا فرق بين شيء منها، فقل لهؤلاء المتكلفين، الذين يحرمون منها شيئا دون شيء، أو يحرمون بعضها على الإناث دون الذكور، ملزما لهم بعدم وجود الفرق بين ما أباحوا منها وحرموا: { آلذَّكَرَيْنِ } من الضأن والمعز { حَرَّمَ } الله، فلستم تقولون بذلك وتطردونه، { أَمِ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ } حرم الله من الضأن والمعز، فليس هذا قولكم، لا تحريم الذكور الخلص، ولا الإناث الخلص من الصنفين. بقي إذا كان الرحم مشتملا على ذكر وأنثى، أو على مجهول فقال: { أَمْ } تحرمون { ما اشْتَمَلَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَرْحَامُ الْأُنْثَيَيْنِ } أي: أنثى الضأن وأنثى المعز، من غير فرق بين ذكر وأنثى، فلستم تقولون أيضا بهذا القول. فإذا كنتم لا تقولون بأحد هذه الأقوال الثلاثة، التي حصرت الأقسام الممكنة في ذلك، فإلى أي شيء تذهبون؟. { نَبِّئُونِي بِعِلْمٍ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ } في قولكم ودعواكم، ومن المعلوم أنهم لا يمكنهم أن يقولوا قولا سائغا في العقل، إلا واحدا من هذه الأمور الثلاثة. وهم لا يقولون بشيء منها. إنما يقولون: إن بعض الأنعام التي يصطلحون عليها اصطلاحات من عند أنفسهم، حرام على الإناث دون الذكور، أو محرمة في وقت من الأوقات، أو نحو ذلك من الأقوال، التي يعلم علما لا شك فيه أن مصدرها من الجهل المركب، والعقول المختلة المنحرفة، والآراء الفاسدة، وأن الله، ما أنزل –بما قالوه- من سلطان، ولا لهم عليه حجة ولا برهان. ثم ذكر في الإبل والبقر مثل ذلك. فلما بين بطلان قولهم وفساده، قال لهم قولًا لا حيلة لهم في الخروج من تبعته، إلا في اتباع شرع الله. { أَمْ كُنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ وَصَّاكُمُ اللَّهُ } أي: لم يبق عليكم إلا دعوى، لا سبيل لكم إلى صدقها وصحتها. وهي أن تقولوا: إن الله وصَّانا بذلك، وأوحى إلينا كما أوحى إلى رسله، بل أوحى إلينا وحيا مخالفا لما دعت إليه الرسل ونزلت به الكتب، وهذا افتراء لا يجهله أحد، ولهذا قال: { فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا لِيُضِلَّ النَّاسَ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ } أي: مع كذبه وافترائه على الله، قصده بذلك إضلال عباد الله عن سبيل الله، بغير بينة منه ولا برهان، ولا عقل ولا نقل. { إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ } الذين لا إرادة لهم في غير الظلم والجور، والافتراء على الله.
       فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يَتَّبِعُونَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنِ اتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ بِغَيْرِ هُدًى مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ  القصص: ٥٠
فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكَ } فلم يأتوا بكتاب أهدى منهما { فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يَتَّبِعُونَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ } أي: فاعلم أن تركهم اتباعك، ليسوا ذاهبين إلى حق يعرفونه، ولا إلى هدى، وإنما ذلك مجرد اتباع لأهوائهم. { وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنَ اتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ بِغَيْرِ هُدًى مِنَ اللَّهِ } فهذا من أضل الناس، حيث عرض عليه الهدى، والصراط المستقيم، الموصل إلى اللّه وإلى دار كرامته، فلم يلتفت إليه ولم يقبل عليه، ودعاه هواه إلى سلوك الطرق الموصلة إلى الهلاك والشقاء فاتبعه وترك الهدى، فهل أحد أضل ممن هذا وصفه؟" ولكن ظلمه وعدوانه، وعدم محبته للحق، هو الذي أوجب له: أن يبقى على ضلاله ولا يهديه اللّه، فلهذا قال: { إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ } أي: الذين صار الظلم لهم وصفا والعناد لهم نعتا، جاءهم الهدى فرفضوه، وعرض لهم الهوى، فتبعوه، سدوا على أنفسهم أبواب الهداية وطرقها، وفتحوا عليهم أبواب الغواية وسبلها، فهم في غيهم وظلمهم يعمهون، وفي شقائهم وهلاكهم يترددون.وفي قوله: { فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يَتَّبِعُونَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ } دليل على أن كل من لم يستجب للرسول، وذهب إلى قول مخالف لقول الرسول، فإنه لم يذهب إلى هدى، وإنما ذهب إلى هوى.
  وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ قَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِلْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ (7) أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ إِنِ افْتَرَيْتُهُ فَلَا تَمْلِكُونَ لِي مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ كَفَى بِهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ (8) قُلْ مَا كُنْتُ بِدْعًا مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلَا بِكُمْ إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلَّا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ وَمَا أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ (9) قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَكَفَرْتُمْ بِهِ وَشَهِدَ شَاهِدٌ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى مِثْلِهِ فَآمَنَ وَاسْتَكْبَرْتُ  مْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ  الأحقاف: ٧ - ١٠
  أي: وإذا تتلى على المكذبين { آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ } بحيث تكون على وجه لا يمترى بها ولا يشك في وقوعها وحقها لم تفدهم خيرا بل قامت عليهم بذلك الحجة، ويقولون من إفكهم وافترائهم { لِلْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ } أي: ظاهر لا شك فيه وهذا من باب قلب الحقائق الذي لا يروج إلا على ضعفاء العقول، وإلا فبين الحق الذي جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين السحر من المنافاة والمخالفة أعظم مما بين السماء والأرض، وكيف يقاس الحق -الذي علا وارتفع ارتفاعا على الأفلاك وفاق بضوئه ونوره نور الشمس وقامت الأدلة الأفقية والنفسية عليه، وأقرت به وأذعنت أولو البصائر والعقول الرزينة- بالباطل الذي هو السحر الذي لا يصدر إلا من ضال ظالم خبيث النفس خبيث العمل؟! فهو مناسب له وموافق لحاله وهل هذا إلا من البهرجة؟. { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ } أي: افترى محمد هذا القرآن من عند نفسه فليس هو من عند الله. { قُلْ } لهم: { إِنِ افْتَرَيْتُهُ } فالله علي قادر وبما تفيضون فيه عالم، فكيف لم يعاقبني على افترائي الذي زعمتم؟. فهل { تَمْلِكُونَ لِي مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا } إن أرادني الله بضر أو أرادني برحمة { كَفَى بِهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ } فلو كنت متقولا عليه لأخذ مني باليمين ولعاقبني عقابا يراه كل أحد لأن هذا أعظم أنواع الافتراء لو كنت متقولا، ثم دعاهم إلى التوبة مع ما صدر منهم من معاندة الحق ومخاصمته فقال: { وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ } أي: فتوبوا إليه وأقلعوا عما أنتم فيه يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويرحمكم فيوفقكم للخير ويثيبكم جزيل الأجر.{ قُلْ مَا كُنْتُ بِدْعًا مِنَ الرُّسُلِ } أي: لست بأول رسول جاءكم حتى تستغربوا رسالتي وتستنكروا دعوتي فقد تقدم من الرسل والأنبياء من وافقت دعوتي دعوتهم فلأي شيء تنكرون رسالتي؟ { وَمَا أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلَا بِكُمْ } أي: لست إلا بشرا ليس بيدي من الأمر شيء والله تعالى هو المتصرف بي وبكم الحاكم علي وعليكم، ولست الآتي بالشيء من عندي، { وَمَا أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ } فإن قبلتم رسالتي وأجبتم دعوتي فهو حظكم ونصيبكم في الدنيا والآخرة، وإن رددتم ذلك علي فحسابكم على الله وقد أنذرتكم ومن أنذر فقد أعذر.{ قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَكَفَرْتُمْ بِهِ وَشَهِدَ شَاهِدٌ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى مِثْلِهِ فَآمَنَ وَاسْتَكْبَرْتُ  مْ } أي: أخبروني لو كان هذا القرآن من عند الله وشهد على صحته الموفقون من أهل الكتاب الذين عندهم من الحق ما يعرفون أنه الحق فآمنوا به واهتدوا فتطابقت أنباء الأنبياء وأتباعهم النبلاء واستكبرتم أيها الجهلاء الأغبياء فهل هذا إلا أعظم الظلم وأشد الكفر؟ {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ } ومن الظلم الاستكبار عن الحق بعد التمكن منه.
*
·        إن الله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين...*
وردت العبارة "إن/أن الله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين" في آيتين من القرآن الكريم: في سورة المائدة آية 67، وسورة النحل آية 107.
   يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ المائدة: ٦٧
  هذا أمر من الله لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بأعظم الأوامر وأجلها، وهو التبليغ لما أنزل الله إليه، ويدخل في هذا كل أمر تلقته الأمة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من العقائد والأعمال والأقوال، والأحكام الشرعية والمطالب الإلهية. فبلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم أكمل تبليغ، ودعا وأنذر، وبشر ويسر، وعلم الجهال الأميين حتى صاروا من العلماء الربانيين، وبلغ بقوله وفعله وكتبه ورسله. فلم يبق خير إلا دل أمته عليه، ولا شر إلا حذرها عنه، وشهد له بالتبليغ أفاضل الأمة من الصحابة، فمن بعدهم من أئمة الدين ورجال المسلمين. { وَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلْ ْ} أي: لم تبلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك { فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ ْ} أي: فما امتثلت أمره.{ وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ ْ} هذه حماية وعصمة من الله لرسوله من الناس، وأنه ينبغي أن يكون حرصك على التعليم والتبليغ، ولا يثنيك عنه خوف من المخلوقين فإن نواصيهـم بيد الله وقد تكفل بعصمتك، فأنت إنما عليك البلاغ المبين، فمن اهتدى فلنفسه، وأما الكافرون الذين لا قصد لهم إلا اتباع أهوائهم فإن الله لا يهديهم ولا يوفقهم للخير، بسبب كفرهم.
   مَنْ كَفَرَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِهِ إِلَّا مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَكِنْ مَنْ شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْرًا فَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ (106) ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمُ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ (107) أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ (108) لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ النحل: ١٠٦ - ١٠٩
  يخبر تعالى عن شناعة حال { مَنْ كَفَرَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِهِ } فعمى بعد ما أبصر ورجع إلى الضلال بعد ما اهتدى، وشرح صدره بالكفر راضيا به مطمئنا أن لهم الغضب الشديد من الرب الرحيم الذي إذا غضب لم يقم لغضبه شيء وغضب عليهم كل شيء، { وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ } أي: في غاية الشدة مع أنه دائم أبدا.و { ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمُ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ } حيث ارتدوا على أدبارهم طمعا في شيء من حطام الدنيا، ورغبة فيه وزهدا في خير الآخرة، فلما اختاروا الكفر على الإيمان منعهم الله الهداية فلم يهدهم لأن الكفر وصفهم، فطبع على قلوبهم فلا يدخلها خير، وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم فلا ينفذ منها ما ينفعهم ويصل إلى قلوبهم. فشملتهم الغفلة وأحاط بهم الخذلان، وحرموا رحمة الله التي وسعت كل شيء، وذلك أنها أتتهم فردوها، وعرضت عليهم فلم يقبلوها.{لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ } الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأموالهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة وفاتهم النعيم المقيم وحصلوا على العذاب الأليم.وهذا بخلاف من أكره على الكفر وأجبر عليه، وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان؛ راغب فيه فإنه لا حرج عليه ولا إثم، ويجوز له النطق بكلمة الكفر عند الإكراه عليها.ودل ذلك على أن كلام المكره على الطلاق أو العتاق أو البيع أو الشراء أو سائر العقود أنه لا عبرة به، ولا يترتب عليه حكم شرعي، لأنه إذا لم يعاقب على كلمة الكفر إذا أكره عليها فغيرها من باب أولى وأحرى.

*·       * *إن الله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين...*
وردت العبارة "إن الله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين" في آية 6 من سورة "المنافقون".
ﭧ ﭨ ﭷ ﭸ ﭹ ﭺ ﭻ ﭽ ﮐ   ﮑ  ﮒ  ﮓ  ﮔ  ﮕ   ﮖ  ﮗﮘ  ﮙ  ﮚ       ﮛ     ﮜ  ﮝ  ﮞ  ﮟ     ﮠ  ﮡ  ﮢ   ﮣ  ﮤ  ﮥ  ﮦ  ﮧ  ﮨ  ﮩﮪ  ﮫ  ﮬ  ﮭ  ﮮ                 ﮯ  ﮰ  ﮱ  ﯓ     ﯔ  ﯕ  ﯖ         ﯗ  ﯘ  ﯙ     ﯚ  ﯛ     ﯜ  ﯝ  ﯞ  ﯟ  ﯠ  ﯡ  ﯢﯣ   ﯤ  ﯥ  ﯦ  ﯧﯨ  ﯩ        ﯪ  ﯫﯬ  ﯭ  ﯮ                ﯯ  ﯰﯱ  ﯲ  ﯳ         ﯴﯵ  ﯶ  ﯷﯸ  ﯹ  ﯺ     ﯻ   ﭑ  ﭒ     ﭓ  ﭔ  ﭕ      ﭖ  ﭗ  ﭘ  ﭙ  ﭚ   ﭛ  ﭜ  ﭝ  ﭞ  ﭟ  ﭠ  ﭡ      ﭢ  ﭣ  ﭤ  ﭥ  ﭦ     ﭧ  ﭨ  ﭩ    ﭪ  ﭫﭬ  ﭭ        ﭮ  ﭯ   ﭰ  ﭱ  ﭲ  ﭳ  ﭼالمنافقون: ١ - ٦
  لما قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة، وكثر المسلمون في المدينة واعتز الإسلام بها  ، صار أناس من أهلها من الأوس والخزرج، يظهرون الإيمان ويبطنون الكفر، ليبقى جاههم، وتحقن دماؤهم، وتسلم أموالهم، فذكر الله من أوصافهم ما به يعرفون، لكي يحذر العباد منهم، ويكونوا منهم على بصيرة، فقال: { إِذَا جَاءَكَ الْمُنَافِقُونَ قَالُوا } على وجه الكذب: { نَشْهَدُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ } وهذه الشهادة من المنافقين على وجه الكذب والنفاق، مع أنه لا حاجة لشهادتهم في تأييد رسوله، فإن { اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُهُ وَاللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لَكَاذِبُونَ } في قولهم ودعواهم، وأن ذلك ليس بحقيقة منهم.{ اتَّخَذُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ جُنَّةً } أي: ترسًا يتترسون بها من نسبتهم إلى النفاق.فصدوا عن سبيله بأنفسهم، وصدوا غيرهم ممن يخفى عليه حالهم، { إِنَّهُمْ سَاءَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ } حيث أظهروا الإيمان وأبطنوا الكفر، وأقسموا على ذلك وأوهموا صدقهم.{ ذَلِكَ } الذي زين لهم النفاق { بـ } سبب أنهم لا يثبتون على الإيمان.بل { آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا فَطُبِعَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ } بحيث لا يدخلها الخير أبدًا، { فَهُمْ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ } ما ينفعهم، ولا يعون ما يعود بمصالحهم.{ وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَهُمْ تُعْجِبُكَ أَجْسَامُهُمْ } من روائها ونضارتها، { وَإِنْ يَقُولُوا تَسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهِمْ } أي: من حسن منطقهم تستلذ لاستماعه، فأجسامهم وأقوالهم معجبة، ولكن ليس وراء ذلك من الأخلاق الفاضلة والهدى الصالح شيء، ولهذا قال: { كَأَنَّهُمْ خُشُبٌ مُسَنَّدَةٌ } لا منفعة فيها، ولا ينال منها إلا الضرر المحض، { يَحْسَبُونَ كُلَّ صَيْحَةٍ عَلَيْهِمْ } وذلك لجبنهم وفزعهم وضعف قلوبهم، والريب الذي في قلوبهم  يخافون أن يطلع عليهم.فهؤلاء { هُمُ الْعَدُوُّ } على الحقيقة، لأن العدو البارز المتميز، أهون من العدو الذي لا يشعر به، وهو مخادع ماكر، يزعم أنه ولي، وهو العدو المبين، { فَاحْذَرْهُمْ قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ } أي: كيف يصرفون عن الدين الإسلامي بعد ما تبينت أدلته، واتضحت معالمه، إلى الكفر الذي لا يفيدهم إلا الخسار والشقاء.{ وَإِذَا قِيلَ } لهؤلاء المنافقين { تَعَالَوْا يَسْتَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ } عما صدر منكم، لتحسن أحوالكم، وتقبل أعمالكم، امتنعوا من ذلك أشد الامتناع، و { لَوَّوْا رُءُوسَهُمْ } امتناعًا من طلب الدعاء من الرسول، { وَرَأَيْتَهُمْ يَصُدُّونَ } عن الحق بغضًا له { وَهُمْ مُسْتَكْبِرُونَ } عن اتباعه بغيًا وعنادًا، فهذه حالهم عندما يدعون إلى طلب الدعاء من الرسول، وهذا من لطف الله وكرامته لرسوله، حيث لم يأتوا إليه، فيستغفر لهم، فإنه سواء استغفر لهم أم لم يستغفر لهم فلن يغفر الله لهم، وذلك لأنهم قوم فاسقون، خارجون عن طاعة الله، مؤثرون للكفر على الإيمان، فلذلك لا ينفع فيهم استغفار الرسول، لو استغفر لهم كما قال تعالى: { اسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ أَوْ لَا تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ إِنْ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً فَلَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ }{ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ } .

*·       * *إن الله لا يهدي كيد الخائنين*
ﭧ ﭨ ﭷ ﭸ ﭹ ﭺ ﭻ ﭽ ﰃ   ﰄ   ﰅ  ﰆ  ﰇ  ﰈ  ﰉ  ﰊ  ﰋ  ﰌ  ﰍ      ﰎ  ﰏ   ﭼيوسف: ٥٢
  { ذَلِكَ } الإقرار، الذي أقررت [أني راودت يوسف] { لِيَعْلَمَ أَنِّي لَمْ أَخُنْهُ بِالْغَيْبِ } . يحتمل أن مرادها بذلك زوجها أي: ليعلم أني حين أقررت أني راودت يوسف، أني لم أخنه بالغيب، أي: لم يجر منِّي إلا مجرد المراودة، ولم أفسد عليه فراشه، ويحتمل أن المراد بذلك ليعلم يوسف حين أقررت أني أنا الذي راودته، وأنه صادق أني لم أخنه في حال غيبته عني. { وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي كَيْدَ الْخَائِنِينَ } فإن كل خائن، لا بد أن تعود خيانته ومكره على نفسه، ولا بد أن يتبين أمره.

*·       * *إن الله لا يهدي من يضل*
ﭧ ﭨ ﭷ ﭸ ﭹ ﭺ ﭻ ﭽ ﭴ  ﭵ  ﭶ  ﭷ  ﭸ  ﭹ  ﭺ  ﭻ  ﭼ   ﭽ  ﭾﭿ  ﮀ  ﮁ  ﮂ  ﮃ  ﮄ  ﮅ   ﮆ  ﮇ  ﮈﮉ  ﮊ  ﮋ  ﮌ  ﮍ  ﮎ          ﮏ  ﮐ  ﮑ  ﮒ  ﮓ  ﮔ  ﮕ  ﮖ   ﮗ  ﮘ  ﮙ  ﮚ  ﮛﮜﮝ  ﮞ  ﮟ   ﮠ  ﮡ  ﮢ   ﭼالنحل: ٣٦ - ٣٧
  يخبر تعالى أن حجته قامت على جميع الأمم، وأنه ما من أمة متقدمة أو متأخرة إلا وبعث الله فيها رسولا، وكلهم متفقون على دعوة واحدة ودين واحد، وهو عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له { أَنِ اُعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ ْ} فانقسمت الأمم بحسب استجابتها لدعوة الرسل وعدمها قسمين، { فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ ْ} فاتبعوا المرسلين علما وعملا، { وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلَالَةُ ْ} فاتبع سبيل الغي. { فَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ ْ} بأبدانكم وقلوبكم { فَانْظُروا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ ْ} فإنكم سترون من ذلك العجائب، فلا تجدون مكذبا إلا كان عاقبته الهلاك. { إِنْ تَحْرِصْ عَلَى هُدَاهُمْ ْ} وتبذل جهدك في ذلك { فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ يُضِلُّ ْ} ولو فعل كل سبب لم يهده إلا الله، { وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ ْ} ينصرونهم من عذاب الله ويقونهم بأسه.

*·       * *إن الله لا يهدي من هو كاذب كفار*
ﭧ ﭨ ﭷ ﭸ ﭹ ﭺ ﭻ ﭽ ﭴ  ﭵ  ﭶ  ﭷ  ﭸ    ﭹ      ﭺ  ﭻ  ﭼ  ﭽ       ﭾ  ﭿ  ﮀ  ﮁ  ﮂ  ﮃ  ﮄ  ﮅ  ﮆ   ﮇ  ﮈ  ﮉﮊ  ﮋ  ﮌ  ﮍ  ﮎ  ﮏ    ﮐ  ﮑ  ﮒ  ﮓ   ﮔ     ﮕ  ﮖ  ﮗ  ﮘ  ﮙ  ﮚ   ﮛ  ﮜ  ﮝ  ﮞ  ﮟﮠﮡ     ﮢ  ﮣ   ﮤ  ﮥ  ﮦ   ﮧﮨ  ﮩ  ﭼالزمر: ١ - ٣
  يخبر تعالى عن عظمة القرآن، وجلالة من تكلم به ونزل منه، وأنه نزل من اللّه العزيز الحكيم، أي: الذي وصفه الألوهية للخلق، وذلك لعظمته وكماله، والعزة التي قهر بها كل مخلوق، وذل له كل شيء، والحكمة في خلقه وأمره. فالقرآن نازل ممن هذا وصفه، والكلام وصف للمتكلم، والوصف يتبع الموصوف، فكما أن اللّه تعالى هو الكامل من كل وجه، الذي لا مثيل له، فكذلك كلامه كامل من كل وجه لا مثيل له، فهذا وحده كاف في وصف القرآن، دال على مرتبته. ولكنه - مع هذا - زاد بيانا لكماله بمن نزل عليه، وهو محمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم، الذي هو أشرف الخلق فعلم أنه أشرف الكتب، وبما نزل به، وهو الحق، فنزل بالحق الذي لا مرية فيه، لإخراج الخلق من الظلمات إلى النور، ونزل مشتملا على الحق في أخباره الصادقة، وأحكامه العادلة، فكل ما دل عليه فهو أعظم أنواع الحق، من جميع المطالب العلمية، وما بعد الحق إلا الضلال. ولما كان نازلا من الحق، مشتملا على الحق لهداية الخلق، على أشرف الخلق، عظمت فيه النعمة، وجلَّت، ووجب القيام بشكرها، وذلك بإخلاص الدين للّه، فلهذا قال: { فَاعْبُدِ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا لَهُ الدِّينَ } أي: أخلص للّه تعالى جميع دينك، من الشرائع الظاهرة والشرائع الباطنة: الإسلام والإيمان والإحسان، بأن تفرد اللّه وحده بها، وتقصد به وجهه، لا غير ذلك من المقاصد. { أَلَا لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ الْخَالِصُ } هذا تقرير للأمر بالإخلاص، وبيان أنه تعالى كما أنه له الكمال كله، وله التفضل على عباده من جميع الوجوه، فكذلك له الدين الخالص الصافي من جميع الشوائب، فهو الدين الذي ارتضاه لنفسه، وارتضاه لصفوة خلقه وأمرهم به، لأنه متضمن للتأله للّه في حبه وخوفه ورجائه، وللإنابة إليه في عبوديته، والإنابة إليه في تحصيل مطالب عباده. وذلك الذي يصلح القلوب ويزكيها ويطهرها، دون الشرك به في شيء من العبادة. فإن اللّه بريء منه، وليس للّه فيه شيء، فهو أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك، وهو مفسد للقلوب والأرواح والدنيا والآخرة، مُشْقٍ للنفوس غاية الشقاء، فلذلك لما أمر بالتوحيد والإخلاص، نهى عن الشرك به، وأخبر بذم من أشرك به فقال: { وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ } أي: يتولونهم بعبادتهم ودعائهم، [معتذرين] عن أنفسهم وقائلين: { مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى } أي: لترفع حوائجنا للّه، وتشفع لنا عنده، وإلا، فنحن نعلم أنها، لا تخلق، ولا ترزق، ولا تملك من الأمر شيئا. أي: فهؤلاء، قد تركوا ما أمر اللّه به من الإخلاص، وتجرأوا على أعظم المحرمات، وهو الشرك، وقاسوا الذي ليس كمثله شيء، الملك العظيم، بالملوك، وزعموا بعقولهم الفاسدة ورأيهم السقيم، أن الملوك كما أنه لا يوصل إليهم إلا بوجهاء، وشفعاء، ووزراء يرفعون إليهم حوائج رعاياهم، ويستعطفونهم عليهم، ويمهدون لهم الأمر في ذلك، أن اللّه تعالى كذلك. وهذا القياس من أفسد الأقيسة، وهو يتضمن التسوية بين الخالق والمخلوق، مع ثبوت الفرق العظيم، عقلا ونقلا وفطرة، فإن الملوك، إنما احتاجوا للوساطة بينهم وبين رعاياهم، لأنهم لا يعلمون أحوالهم. فيحتاج من يعلمهم بأحوالهم، وربما لا يكون في قلوبهم رحمة لصاحب الحاجة، فيحتاج من يعطفهم عليه [ويسترحمه لهم] ويحتاجون إلى الشفعاء والوزراء، ويخافون منهم، فيقضون حوائج من توسطوا لهم، مراعاة لهم، ومداراة لخواطرهم، وهم أيضا فقراء، قد يمنعون لما يخشون من الفقر. وأما الرب تعالى، فهو الذي أحاط علمه بظواهر الأمور وبواطنها، الذي لا يحتاج من يخبره بأحوال رعيته وعباده، وهو تعالى أرحم الراحمين، وأجود الأجودين، لا يحتاج إلى أحد من خلقه يجعله راحما لعباده، بل هو أرحم بهم من أنفسهم ووالديهم، وهو الذي يحثهم ويدعوهم إلى الأسباب التي ينالون بها رحمته، وهو يريد من مصالحهم ما لا يريدونه لأنفسهم، وهو الغني، الذي له الغنى التام المطلق، الذي لو اجتمع الخلق من أولهم وآخرهم في صعيد واحد فسألوه، فأعطى كلا منهم ما سأل وتمنى، لم ينقصوا من غناه شيئا، ولم ينقصوا مما عنده، إلا كما ينقص البحر إذا غمس فيه المخيط. وجميع الشفعاء يخافونه، فلا يشفع منهم أحد إلا بإذنه، وله الشفاعة كلها. فبهذه الفروق يعلم جهل المشركين به، وسفههم العظيم، وشدة جراءتهم عليه. ويعلم أيضا الحكمة في كون الشرك لا يغفره اللّه تعالى، لأنه يتضمن القدح في اللّه تعالى، ولهذا قال حاكما بين الفريقين، المخلصين والمشركين، وفي ضمنه التهديد للمشركين-: { إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِيمَا هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ }. وقد علم أن حكمه أن المؤمنين المخلصين في جنات النعيم، ومن يشرك باللّه فقد حرم اللّه عليه الجنة، ومأواه النار. { إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي } أي: لا يوفق للهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم { مَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ كَفَّارٌ } أي: وصفه الكذب أو الكفر، بحيث تأتيه المواعظ والآيات، ولا يزول عنه ما اتصف به، ويريه اللّه الآيات، فيجحدها ويكفر بها ويكذب، فهذا أنَّى له الهدى وقد سد على نفسه الباب، وعوقب بأن طبع اللّه على قلبه، فهو لا يؤمن؟"

*·       * *إن الله لا يهدي من هو مسرف كذاب*
ﭧ ﭨ ﭷ ﭸ ﭹ ﭺ ﭻ ﭽ ﭳ  ﭴ  ﭵ  ﭶ  ﭷ   ﭸ  ﭹ  ﭺ  ﭻ  ﭼ  ﭽ  ﭾ  ﭿ   ﮀ  ﮁ  ﮂ  ﮃ  ﮄ  ﮅﮆ  ﮇ  ﮈ  ﮉ   ﮊ  ﮋﮌ  ﮍ  ﮎ  ﮏ  ﮐ  ﮑ  ﮒ       ﮓﮔ  ﮕ  ﮖ  ﮗ  ﮘ  ﮙ  ﮚ  ﮛ  ﮜ         ﮝ  ﭼغافر: ٢٨
  ... فقال ذلك الرجل المؤمن الموفق العاقل الحازم، مقبحًا فعل قومه، وشناعة ما عزموا عليه: { أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلًا أَنْ يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ } أي: كيف تستحلون قتله، وهذا ذنبه وجرمه، أنه يقول ربي الله، ولم يكن أيضا قولاً مجردًا عن البينات، ولهذا قال: { وَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ } لأن بينته اشتهرت عندهم اشتهارًا علم به الصغير والكبير، أي: فهذا لا يوجب قتله. فهلا أبطلتم قبل ذلك ما جاء به من الحق، وقابلتم البرهان ببرهان يرده، ثم بعد ذلك نظرتم: هل يحل قتله إذا ظهرتم عليه بالحجة أم لا؟ فأما وقد ظهرت حجته، واستعلى برهانه، فبينكم وبين حل قتله مفاوز تنقطع بها أعناق المطي. ثم قال لهم مقالة عقلية تقنع كل عاقل، بأي حالة قدرت، فقال: { وَإِنْ يَكُ كَاذِبًا فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ وَإِنْ يَكُ صَادِقًا يُصِبْكُمْ بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ } . أي: موسى بين أمرين، إما كاذب في دعواه أو صادق فيها، فإن كان كاذبًا فكذبه عليه، وضرره مختص به، وليس عليكم في ذلك ضرر حيث امتنعتم من إجابته وتصديقه، وإن كان صادقًا وقد جاءكم بالبينات، وأخبركم أنكم إن لم تجيبوه عذبكم الله عذابًا في الدنيا وعذابًا في الآخرة، فإنه لا بد أن يصيبكم بعض الذي يعدكم، وهو عذاب الدنيا. وهذا من حسن عقله، ولطف دفعه عن موسى، حيث أتى بهذا الجواب الذي لا تشويش فيه عليهم، وجعل الأمر دائرًا بين تينك الحالتين، وعلى كل تقدير فقتله سفه وجهل منكم. ثم انتقل رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وغفر له ورحمه - إلى أمر أعلى من ذلك، وبيان قرب موسى من الحق فقال: { إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ } أي: متجاوز الحد بترك الحق والإقبال على الباطل. { كَذَّابٌ } بنسبته ما أسرف فيه إلى الله، فهذا لا يهديه الله إلى طريق الصواب، لا في مدلوله ولا في دليله، ولا يوفق للصراط المستقيم، أي: وقد رأيتم ما دعا موسى إليه من الحق، وما هداه الله إلى بيانه من البراهين العقلية والخوارق السماوية، فالذي اهتدى هذا الهدى لا يمكن أن يكون مسرفًا ولا كاذبًا، وهذا دليل على كمال علمه وعقله ومعرفته بربه.

----------

